# Crate and Running



## LenBob421 (Aug 4, 2017)

I have a couple quesitons about a six-month old puppy. 

1. Crate: Our pup does great listening to commands, going potty outside, eating, and being a well-behaved dog when we are around. 

But we have a serious problem: *she absolutely hates her crate.* We cannot figure it out. Our older V (four years old) has always loved his crate. But our pup hates it. We feed her in there. We throw treats in. We give her peanut butter kongs in the crate. But as soon as that door closes on the crate all **** breaks loose -- she bites at the cage, barks, squeals, whines, etc. 

We thought that as we continued to feed her in her crate, give her treats, praise her, etc, she would get used to it and grow out of this extreme behavior. She has not. We love her and she is a good dog, but she is legitimately horrible in her crate. This is starting to really concern us. Any tips would be _greatly appreciated._

2. Exercise: I like to jog for exercise, and sometimes I take the four-year-old V with me. I do not take him on longer runs (10+ miles), but can bring him for 5 miles or so and he gets a great workout. 

At what age can I start taking the pup on some of my shorter runs (three miles or so)? I of course am not comfortable at this time taking her more than say three miles -- but sometimes I feel as though she has excess energy to get out. Maybe it would help for her crate training? I don't want to overdo it, as I know that can lead to development problems. 

I would love to hear any tip/advice you all may have. 

Thank you


----------



## Blgidney (Dec 13, 2017)

I’m curious about the crating. My 9 week old girl is doing great with everything but her crate. The vet said to wait it out no matter how much she whined/digs/bites and don’t let her out untill she calms down for a measurable length of time. 

Been playing “get toys out of the crate” “nap in the crate with the door open” sound machines, Kong’s, chews....

I realize she is very little but being able to itslize the crate for for an hour once or twice a day is pretty critical to our family.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Crate training these dogs is rough. You can search on the forums there are a lot of threads with tons of advice.

What worked for us, was putting Kaylee in a small plastic crate when she was a puppy and putting that on my nightstand so she could be near/next to me at night. It was a slow process but at 2 she goes in her crate even at the request of our 2yo. She still doesn't love it and I don't think she really ever will but she does know how to settle in it now.


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

LenBob421 said:


> I do not take him on longer runs (10+ miles), but can bring him for 5 miles or so and he gets a great workout.


Just curious by why not on longer runs? As long as you carry extra water for him, and it's not to hot they should be able to go for 10 miles at jogging pace. Mine used to do 15 mile MTB rides with me. But I couldn't do it after the daytime temps got over 80 or so degrees. I would stuff two bladders in my backpack, one for the dogs. That way I wouldn't be using the same slobbery bite valve ;-)


----------



## LenBob421 (Aug 4, 2017)

I have in the past, but I typically don't. No particular reason I suppose. 

Do you have any advice re: when I can run with a six month old pup (and how far I can go)?


----------



## LenBob421 (Aug 4, 2017)

Anida said:


> Crate training these dogs is rough. You can search on the forums there are a lot of threads with tons of advice.
> 
> What worked for us, was putting Kaylee in a small plastic crate when she was a puppy and putting that on my nightstand so she could be near/next to me at night. It was a slow process but at 2 she goes in her crate even at the request of our 2yo. She still doesn't love it and I don't think she really ever will but she does know how to settle in it now.


Yeah, I reckon it is just a rough process. Our pup's behavior surprised us only because our four-year-old was an angel as a pup--never barked or yelped in his crate. And he is our pup's uncle. I guess they are all just different!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

The issue with crate training is that they don't like being separated from us...it's not the actual crate, it's what they associate the crate with. So, the way to get them over that is to NOT use the crate only when you leave them, and to start when they are young. If you can have a routine that is predictable to them, that makes crate time more acceptable. So, the crate can be in the bedroom at night with you so they're still close, and in the kitchen when you eat, so they're close, etc. Eventually, they associate the crate with neutral feelings and you can leave them in it.

With regards to running..and I'm a runner...I never understood taking a dog on the run. I have never seen a dog in tow actually enjoying it, and I typically think the owner just brings them along to tire them out, as a substitute for doing something later on that the dog might actually like, perhaps a hike or some time in the park. That said, the issue with running with them isn't just the distance or their age, its the fact that they can't stop and over time, that can cause serious injuries..which they're most prone to when they're young. So, just from my perspective, I'd nix the run, you do that for yourself, and find time to do something they'd like that also doesn't pose any risk to them.


----------



## Blgidney (Dec 13, 2017)

Made a little progress on crating. Moved the crate to the family room (busiest in the house and in view of kitchen) intentionally played around it and kept tossing toys in and I think most importantly every time she falls asleep during he day I pick her up and transfer her to the crate with the door open. Sooth her back to sleep and leave her there till she wakes. 

Last night she went in the crate on her own and fell asleep while we were watching TV. 

Babysteps and trial and error


----------



## olivebeingavizsla (Dec 19, 2017)

I've always heard no running until 10 months and shorter distances at first because of the risk of injury. My puppy is 4 months and I've been doing _very_ short distances, like 0.2 miles and she's been loving it and pacing great! 

As for the crate training, no advice here, sorry! Olive still doesn't love her crate but will go in if I put treats in there and take a nap. Good luck!


----------



## cosmoKenney (Dec 8, 2017)

LenBob421 said:


> Do you have any advice re: when I can run with a six month old pup (and how far I can go)?


Yea, I wait until a year old. I think any earlier can contribute to hip degeneration. I also usually wait a year to neuter for much the same reasons.


----------



## LenBob421 (Aug 4, 2017)

UPDATE: We started putting our six-month V (almost seven-month now) in a shared large crate with our four-year-old. We planned to do this at some point, but did not know exactly when. 

Anyway, she has done AMAZING. No more barking, panicking, chewing, panting, crying, etc. 

We set up face time and did it for an hour, then two on different days. And now she goes in during the day on her own all the time and she is usually sleeping when we come back home.


----------

